# Mavericks Land Diop and Christie



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> The Mavericks will virtually complete their off-season work Friday when they sign center DeSagana Diop and swingman Doug Christie to free agent contracts.
> 
> Both players will be introduced at a news conference at 10:30 today at American Airlines Center.
> 
> ...


DIOP?!?!?!

Link


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Avery must know something about Diop that we dont. He is very excited and I cant believe Diop is the chosen one to back up Dampier.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

DESDBHFGHDFVGBHGGNA DIOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I guess they are going with the low-risk high reward deal here with Diop. After reading Cuban's blog though a few days ago, I'm sure they scouted out this guy and saw something they really liked.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

He's 300 pounds? Yea that's it.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Podkolzine and Diop will be the second coming of Olajuwon and Sampson. Why else do ya think the Mavs would do this?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea I wish


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

You guys need to realize, most centers need about until their 25 to start to put up stats. Centers develop much slower than most players, and I think this was a great deal for Dallas, they got a low risk-high reward type of deal, and if, like I said, he breaks out around 25 (which I believe he is like 23??) then they not only have him signed, but they will have his bird rights.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Right now, All I know is that Diop can really block shots and that he is in good shape right now. He will have a lot of time to develop a post game in Dallas. We have a lot of players on our roster. I wonder if they will send Diop to the NBDL for a few games.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

The Future7 said:


> Right now, All I know is that Diop can really block shots and that he is in good shape right now. He will have a lot of time to develop a post game in Dallas. We have a lot of players on our roster. I wonder if they will send Diop to the NBDL for a few games.


They can't send Diop to the NBDL, it's only for 1st and 2nd year players. I believe this will be Diop's 5th year in the NBA.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I guess they really see something in Diop. Cuban did say that he will scout players more carefully.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> They can't send Diop to the NBDL, it's only for 1st and 2nd year players. I believe this will be Diop's 5th year in the NBA.


Oh then he is gonna have a lot of practicing to do. Dang Diop has been in the league for almost 5 years already.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I like the pick just because he's a huge body in the paint who maybe be foul prone but they are fouls that'll take its toll on players. :devil:

Like everyone else said, Low risk high reward. We're not risking much and he could turn into a star under Avery. Why not roll the dice? :whoknows:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

There are gonna be so many new things this season that we will be looking at. The Mavs have improved on defense.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

AJ is wasting no time turning this team into a more athletic, physical, and defensive minded team. It seems he is following the Spurs model to the extreme. By signing Diop he could really gain a lot of cred if he turns out be someone. I know very little about him but AJ seems to have done his homework on this guy.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

> DIOP?!?!?!


DIOP?!?!?! :brokenhea


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Mavs41 said:


> AJ is wasting no time turning this team into a more athletic, physical, and defensive minded team. It seems he is following the Spurs model to the extreme. By signing Diop he could really gain a lot of cred if he turns out be someone. I know very little about him but AJ seems to have done his homework on this guy.


Yep.He's not trying to sign stars. He's not overhauling the roster and he's giving the team time to gel.The days of Don Nelson are really over now and this is probably new for Cuban. He is reallllly following the Spurs mold. Dallas was a much better defensive team than previous years combined last season. They will be even better next season.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Desagana Diop 

pronounced sa-GAH-na JOP

I posted that not for your benefit, but mine. I usually remember something better if I write it down; I'll see if it works this time. :raised_ey


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea next season, the Mavs will be more athletic, physical and more defensive minded under Avery. We have basically the same team so everyone knows each others games. I'm looking forward to this season.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Well these articles about Diop pretty much sums up about what most Cavs fans think of Diop. Frankly I'm shocked u guys are giving this guy a 3 year 7 million deal:



> TALKIN' CAVS
> 
> Diop deal a stunner
> 
> ...





> One man's trash...
> As Terry Pluto describes today in his View from Pluto, there's a general bewilderment over the three-year, nearly $7 million contract DeSagana Diop got from the Mavericks last week.
> 
> I guess "Gana" had a good camp in Las Vegas and actually had teams bidding over his services. The whole "you can't teach size" idioms are all applicable here. Personally, I'm happy for Gana, who is continuing the long-standing tradition of redispersing Mark Cuban's wealth. Although after Cuban's heartfelt explanation of why he cut Michael Finley because his days of overspending are over on his blog, this deal still confuses me. But it's still just ridiculous.
> ...



http://clevelandcavs.blogspot.com/


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Sounds like Diop has a lot of improving and Maturing to do.


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

he will be the next foyle sets hard screens and blocks a couple of shots


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Wow, how did he get a deal over the league minimum?

This proves the old adage correct: You can't teach size, but you sure can surely pay for it.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Perhaps Cuban overestimates Avery's ability to get the most of a player's potential.

Personally, I'm still waiting on the experiment code named Eric Dampier. :eek8:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Dampier started to play good near the end of the season then he got injured and didnt get back to that form


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Theres only a handful of players who can foul Shaq and him actually notice it. We have two of them now


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I never looked at it that way. Diop and Shaq probably are around the same weight so he wont get thrown around.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

The Future7 said:


> I never looked at it that way. Diop and Shaq probably are around the same weight so he wont get thrown around.


around the same weight...maybe, but strength........NOWHERE CLOSE, and he WILL and HAS gotten thrown around.

by the way those articles Pioneer10 posted sure were encouraging weren't they? :dead:


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

No matter what you say, its better than throwing Shawn Bradley out there to be abused by Shaq.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.dallasbasketball.com/info_page.asp

DEFINING DIOP

" Meanwhile, Diop is “athletic,” we hear over and over (although not as "athletic'' as Steven Hunter). I say it's a good idea to ban this word, which would force coaches and commentators to explain what the player in question can and cannot do well, and what precisely are his physical attributes and shortcomings. I don’t know if this applies to Diop -- again, we look forward to seeing him in action on the Mavs practice court -- but the “athletic” seal of approval has been pinned on many a big guy with with decent speed and jumping ability -- who also ends up possessing suspect hands, so-so coordination, scant agility and minimal touch."

I'm still nervous about this guy. Wish the pre-season/season would hurry up and start!


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> http://www.dallasbasketball.com/info_page.asp
> the “athletic” seal of approval has been pinned on many a big guy with with decent speed and jumping ability -- who also ends up possessing suspect hands, so-so coordination, scant agility and minimal touch."


You just defined it yourself. It means that a big guy has decent speed and jumping ability. The term says nothing about those other qualities you mention. You can be athletic and have bad hands and no touch.

You have good reason to be nervous about Diop. You talk to some Cavs fans and he is the worst basketball player in the league. They are not very happy with thier 8th pick. I believe that thier high expectations have clouded thier judgement to some degree.

He was a project and a highschool age project at that. He got in the Cavs doghouse and could never get out. He has not really played in the last two years so it was either because he is absolutely horrible or because the relationship between Diop and the Cavs deteriorated to the point where he was never going to be given a chance anymore. I would like to think it was the later.

Obviously Avery and the Mavs believe that he can resurect his career and at age 23 you have to believe that it is possible. Diop is in shape for the first time in his NBA career. He lost 20 lbs and he looks pretty good. Is this a contract year ploy which will change now that he is signed? I guess we will have to wait and see. Avery believes that the is ready for a new start and that he is ready to stay in shape and become what many thought he could be. In fact some in the Cavs organization always felt that Diop was out of shape and that if he actually got in shape that he would become a good player.

Anyway the Diop experiment will start in another month. I for one will be watching closely to see how this guy looks. If he turns out to be the complete bust that some Cavs fans believe his is then we sure better hope that MBenga is ready.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Diop lol


----------

